# spăla - conjugation



## mike2008

Bună!
I'd like to check these sentence are correct, please could someone check them for me. I've been using Verbix, I just want to be clear how to use the results. 
"Am spălat pisica" - I washed the cat
"Tu spălat o pisiă" - you washed a cat
"spăl pisicii" - I wash cats. Should I have add "eu" to the begining? Are there too many "i"s at the end of "pisica"?
"Speli o pisiă" - you wash a cat
Pa.


----------



## Kraus

mike2008 said:


> Bună!
> I'd like to check these sentence are correct, please could someone check them for me. I've been using Verbix, I just want to bee clear how to use the results.
> "Am spălat pisica" - I washed the cat
> "*Ai* spălat o pisică" - you washed a cat
> "spăl pisicii" - I wash cats. Should I have add "eu" to the begining? Are there too many "i"s at the end of "pisica"?
> "Speli o pisică" - you wash a cat
> Pa.


As a rule you don't have to add the subject pronoun ("eu" in this case), unless you want to emphasize it or to mark a contrast ("Eu am spălat pisica, el nu").


----------



## mike2008

Thank you very much Kraus. 
Bye.


----------



## OldAvatar

_I wash cats_ = *Spăl pisici*

Only one *i* is good enough here. .
If you'd like to say, for example, _I wash the male cats_, then you use two i: *Spăl pisicii*.

one male cat = pisic
two or more male cats = pisic*i*
the male cat = pisic*ul*
the male cats = pisic*ii

*one female cat = pisic*ă*
two or more female cats = pisic*i*
the female cat = pisic*a*
the female cats = pisici*le
*


----------

